# Moving to NYC and getting into snowboarding.



## jats2k9 (Nov 20, 2019)

Hello there. I'm moving to New York Metro area and looking forward to get into snowboarding. I have always practiced board sports, been kitesurfing and wakeboarding(on the cable park) for 8 years now. 

I need help figuring out what mountains are in the area and which ones are worth driving to. Are there any options that you can go after work for an evening session?? or are they too far that it only works for weekends. Also, what kind of season pass are available and worth it. 

Thanks in advance for the advise.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

MOUNTAIN CREEK BABY WELCOME TO THE GRINDER!
Only go during the week stay and far far away during holidays or weekends. You WILL die. I have died there. I usually head there once/twice a week in evenings its good for 2-3 hrs of riding and a beer. If you plan to be solely a park rider MC really offers everything you could ever want. You don't need to bother with the rest of this reply...however...

For day trips check out Hunter, Windham or Plattekill. Again, try to avoid weekends. Windham is usually ok on weekends but its a crap shoot.

The better riding is obviously Vermont, the closest being (and usually most crowded) is Mount Snow. Try to avoid weekends.

Have fun...and try to avoid weekends. _stares off bleakly into the distance_ ...weekends...


----------



## jats2k9 (Nov 20, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> MOUNTAIN CREEK BABY WELCOME TO THE GRINDER!
> Only go during the week stay and far far away during holidays or weekends. You WILL die. I have died there. I usually head there once/twice a week in evenings its good for 2-3 hrs of riding and a beer. If you plan to be solely a park rider MC really offers everything you could ever want. You don't need to bother with the rest of this reply...however...
> 
> For day trips check out Hunter, Windham or Plattekill. Again, try to avoid weekends. Windham is usually ok on weekends but its a crap shoot.
> ...


Thanks a lot for the quick response. 
Now the question is. I am in the process of getting my gear, but I am having a hard time figuring out which bindings and boots. I preferably want an all-mountain kid of set up, but there are so many options out there that it makes it hard to decide. Any suggestions??


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

jats2k9 said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick response.
> Now the question is. I am in the process of getting my gear, but I am having a hard time figuring out which bindings and boots. I preferably want an all-mountain kid of set up, but there are so many options out there that it makes it hard to decide. Any suggestions??


There's a good board shop called out of bounds that's in Jersey not too far from the city. I've seen some of the NYC folks there because it's a dedicated solid snowboard shop. If you're getting into things go hang out with the owner Jackson. He'll set you up. 

He spent like 2 hours with me when I was looking at boots to help make sure that I found something with a good fit for me.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

ridethecliche said:


> There's a good board shop called out of bounds that's in Jersey not too far from the city. I've seen some of the NYC folks there because it's a dedicated solid snowboard shop. If you're getting into things go hang out with the owner Jackson. He'll set you up.
> 
> He spent like 2 hours with me when I was looking at boots to help make sure that I found something with a good fit for me.



Ive never been myself but I hear a lot of good things about this shop, go there and get fitted for a new pair of boots.
Whatever money is left go on letgo or craigslist and buy a used libtech


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

woodhouse said:


> Ive never been myself but I hear a lot of good things about this shop, go there and get fitted for a new pair of boots.
> Whatever money is left go on letgo or craigslist and buy a used libtech


I've been there twice in the last two days haha.

I'm usually a bottomfeeder of sorts, but I promised myself that I'd get a decent set of boots that fit this year because I hated that part of riding season. I'm good with boards/bindings, but I bought a helmet and boots from them. I know I paid a bit more than I would have online... but you can't get that kinda service on the internet.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

OOBNJ is a great shop and the owner Jackson really knows his shit. He’s created a great environment. Jack at Ski Barn on 23 is a good guy to work with too however the other employees are hit or miss with their knowledge. As far as inventory I prefer Ski Barn for both outerwear and gear.

If I were you I’d learn your Mondo Size through @Wiredsport first. They go by shoe size in both shops and while its pretty common for shops in our area it’s wrong.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> OOBNJ is a great shop and the owner Jackson really knows his shit. He’s created a great environment. Jack at Ski Barn on 23 is a good guy to work with too however the other employees are hit or miss with their knowledge. As far as inventory I prefer Ski Barn for both outerwear and gear.
> 
> If I were you I’d learn your Mondo Size through @Wiredsport first. They go by shoe size in both shops and while its pretty common for shops in our area it’s wrong.


Jackson started out with shoe size for me, but I knew that I needed boots where my toes would at least graze the front when not in riding position. I ended up with 8.5 sized 32's which is a half size bigger than i thought I would need relative to my size in K2. That said, the 8's in the same shoe were awful so it seemed like the right decision. 

Just checked Ski-barn. I'm near rutgers so all their stores are a hike. I've seen the one in Lawrenceville on the way to/from my parents place in PA. Looked more like a shop for patio furniture lol. 

In any event, there are def a few good spots around. I miss eastern boarder back in MA, but OOBNJ is good digs too. I think I've blown my goddamn budget for the year though...


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@ridethecliche Lol same exact thing for me...k2 to Thirtytwo in half a size bigger. I’m replacing them this year as they packed out too big after a season. I hope you fair better.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> @ridethecliche Lol same exact thing for me...k2 to Thirtytwo in half a size bigger. I’m replacing them this year as they packed out too big after a season. I hope you fair better.


Did you get the boots with the donuts for the heel? You could add those in and get another season out of them. Otherwise you could maybe get another liner though it may cost the same as getting an old model boot on close out.

Mine are also boots with laces. I've had issues with the boa and my instep so I just asked him what he recommended lace ups so that's what I decided to try. A bit nervous about it but let's see how it goes. He says he gets a hundred wears out of the TM2 which will basically be all of residency haha.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Mountain Creek sucks ever since they turned the best part of the mountain into the terrain park aka the Vegetable Garden, even worse when I lived in Vernon, and can see South peak trails from my house.

I usually drive to Camelback in PA, and avoid Creek altogether, because I hate the gondola, the triple chair is rarely running, and Granite peak is hit and miss, and Pipeline is rarely open.

Or venture into the Catskills, such as Hunter Mountain or Windham.

Check out the Giants Stadium sale... now by Mt. Everest Ski Shop. Opportunity for discounted stuff, since they are trying to clear out old inventory





__





Mount Everest's In-Store Stadium Sale | January 26, 2022 – February 8, 2022


Save up to 80% on Skis, Snowboards, Outerwear, Winter Apparel, & Accessories. Coming January 2022



www.ridemteverest.com





Boot fitting in NJ: Ski Barn, and make an appointment with Greg Pier. He used to be with Heino's, but that shop since closed. He does charge a small fee, and it's worth it. Or in midtown Manhattan, Jeff Rich at US Orthotic Center, especially if you need a custom orthotic to correct foot problems.




__





U.S. Orthotic Center | America’s Best Bootfitters







www.bootfitters.com


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Also, if you are a total noob to snowboarding...Mt. Peter is a great place. You don't need a big hill to learn. And free lessons with lift tickets on weekends and holidays









Ski & Snowboard Lessons | Mountain School | Mount Peter


Mount Peter has turned thousands of beginning skiers and snowboarders into life-long enthusiasts. We’re famous for our Free Beginner Lessons and we’ve even helped launch a few competitive careers.




www.mtpeter.com





If you're going to Mountain Creek and insist on taking Rte 515 way... get snow tires, especially when it snows and you're driving there. Seen too many out-of-towners lose control when they go down the giant hill into Vernon (or struggle to climb that hill when they leave)


----------



## ksrf (Nov 1, 2017)

The NY metro area covers a large area. Your best options will depend on your location and what bridges you need to cross if any. Don't ignore Pennsylvania and thunder ridge would be appropriate for a beginner along the lines of mt peter. Crowds can be a bummer (anywhere) but you can work around them if you try.


----------



## jats2k9 (Nov 20, 2019)

ksrf said:


> The NY metro area covers a large area. Your best options will depend on your location and what bridges you need to cross if any. Don't ignore Pennsylvania and thunder ridge would be appropriate for a beginner along the lines of mt peter. Crowds can be a bummer (anywhere) but you can work around them if you try.


Thank everyone for your replies. To answer your question, I will be staying in Jersey City, NJ.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

If I lived in nyc I would get a season pass to belleayre and call it a day. They get more snow than hunter and it’s not a far drive. Ive been riding in the trees at Belleayre while there’s no natural at hunter. Also low crowds. It doesn’t make any sense to go to mountain creek or PA when the Catskills are just a tad bit further. 

An overlooked spot is catamount, which is a pretty cool mountain as well

Don’t forget the indoor place at the meadowlands opens this month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jats2k9 (Nov 20, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> MOUNTAIN CREEK BABY WELCOME TO THE GRINDER!
> Only go during the week stay and far far away during holidays or weekends. You WILL die. I have died there. I usually head there once/twice a week in evenings its good for 2-3 hrs of riding and a beer. If you plan to be solely a park rider MC really offers everything you could ever want. You don't need to bother with the rest of this reply...however...
> 
> For day trips check out Hunter, Windham or Plattekill. Again, try to avoid weekends. Windham is usually ok on weekends but its a crap shoot.
> ...


Im finally in the area. I got me a twilight pass for tomorrow (Thursday) . Would you be at the mountain by any chance?? I would like to ride with some local that could show me the way around. 
Best regards. 

Jose.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

If all else fails take a lesson


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

jats2k9 said:


> Im finally in the area. I got me a twilight pass for tomorrow (Thursday) . Would you be at the mountain by any chance?? I would like to ride with some local that could show me the way around.
> Best regards.
> 
> Jose.


I won’t, it’s my wife’s birthday tomorrow night. I’d say since you’re new you’re going to want to stay on Vernon. Don’t go to South, that’s where the park kids hang out and they’re not understanding people....or even people at that lol. I’d say get a lesson, they have pretty good instructors, my wife learned to ski there two years ago.
I do believe it’s supposed to rain there for the next few days...


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Mountain Creek sucks ever since they turned the best part of the mountain into the terrain park aka the Vegetable Garden, even worse when I lived in Vernon, and can see South peak trails from my house.
> 
> I usually drive to Camelback in PA, and avoid Creek altogether, because I hate the gondola, the triple chair is rarely running, and Granite peak is hit and miss, and Pipeline is rarely open.
> 
> ...


I forgot about the stadium sale. Anything interesting there if you checked it out? I browsed the info they have online and nothing really looked all that exciting.



MrDavey2Shoes said:


> @ridethecliche Lol same exact thing for me...k2 to Thirtytwo in half a size bigger. I’m replacing them this year as they packed out too big after a season. I hope you fair better.


Did you think of dropping down a size since they pack out? What did you end up with?



rgrwilco said:


> If I lived in nyc I would get a season pass to belleayre and call it a day. They get more snow than hunter and it’s not a far drive. Ive been riding in the trees at Belleayre while there’s no natural at hunter. Also low crowds. It doesn’t make any sense to go to mountain creek or PA when the Catskills are just a tad bit further.
> 
> An overlooked spot is catamount, which is a pretty cool mountain as well
> 
> ...


Have you checked out the indoor place yet? I was going to get a 6 pack of 'passes' for it so I could ride their mini terrain park a few time and get more comfortable doing jumps and have some flat land to learn to do butters and a few other things.

Also I checked out blue today for the first time. Wasn't too bad to be honest. They did a good job with the snow making and a few trails I hit seemed to be pretty well groomed and had decently made snow. I ended up doing the same run a bunch of times to practice hitting side hits etc.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@ridethecliche yes, dropped down 1.5 sizes to an 8 with a heel wedge. Adidas Acerra boot I like it since it seems to have more width in the toe box, allowing me to get the width I need in my proper size. Rt 17 ski barn they go off Mondo sizing there and garuntee boot fit, or they will replace it with another size. (Double check with them, but that was what I was offered.) The boot techs are great there. After 3 shops and 3 improperly fitting boots I will only be going there for boots from now on.
Don’t believe what other shops tell you about ski barn (I’m sure you know who had plenty to say about them).
Now, Ski Barn on 23....don’t go there for boots lol. Better staff at 17

Also, the Stadium sale is going on right now, I picked up a party platter for $100 off. Get there!!!


----------

